# ...ne nummer zu heftig...



## fulgaes (6. März 2013)

Es gibt ja viele Diskussionen pro/contra Mountainbiker! Ob nun Offenburg, Freiburg, Feldberg, Borderline oder Kirchzarten. Überall wurde oder wird gestritten und oftmals ist eine Einigung nicht in Sicht. Biker sind rücksichtslos, Wanderer verbohrt...und wenn man ehrlich ist kann man beide Seiten irgendwie verstehen. Ich persönlich liebe biken und das am Liebsten auf den so umstrittenen netten Trails des Schwarzwaldes, ich gehe aber auch gerne mal wandern und befand mich schon in beiden Rollen. Als Biker der auf verbohrte Rotsocken traf ("2-Meter Regel...das ist verboten...ihr macht die ganzen Wege kaputt" "blah blah blah") aber auch als Wanderer der fast von einem gestressten Race-HighSpeed-Marathon-Junkie mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit über den Haufen gefahren wurde.
Aber Scheiss drauf, es gibt halt leider Zeitgenossen die es nie lernen (Beiderseits).
Aber was ich letztes Wochenende erlebte ist die Krönung. Da fährt doch tatsächlich so ein Vollpfosten auf einer Langlaufloipe! Hallo??
Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr dazu ein. Meiner Meinung nach ist das echt...ne nummer zu heftig...


----------



## Don Stefano (6. März 2013)

Ähem, deine Langlaufloipe ist im Sommer ein ganz normaler Forstweg. Da wird sogar die 2 Meter Regel eingehalten. Wo soll der arme Kerl denn im Winter fahren, wenn alle Wege in Loipen umgebaut werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (6. März 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ... Wo soll der arme Kerl denn im Winter fahren, wenn alle Wege in Loipen umgebaut werden?



vielleicht auf der Straße????


----------



## Zep2008 (6. März 2013)

Das gab´s schon immer, habe es selbst nicht geglaubt.
Ein Kunde von mir fährt Pistenraupe mit Spurgerät am Notschrei, der sagt es sei fast schon normal am abend das dir Bikes auf der Skatingstrecke entgegenkommen.
Wanderer in der loipe sind schlimmer und es gibt mehr davon.


----------



## matou (6. März 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> vielleicht auf der Straße????



Ist doch kein Rennrad!


----------



## Don Stefano (6. März 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> vielleicht auf der Straße????


Mit dem MTB????5


----------



## Phini (6. März 2013)

Wo ist das Problem mi dem Biker auf der Loipe?
Kaputt machen tut er sie nicht. Er fährt ja nicht in edn Spuren der Klassikdingsda.
Und, verglichen mit Wanderern, schadet er der Skatinglopie wesentlich weniger. Wenn die gescheit gemacht ist und er etwas vorsichtig ist, sogar garnicht, im Gegensatz zu Wanderern.
Also - ist doch völlig legitim?

Wo soll der arme Biker denn sonst fahren? Auf den schmalen Wanderwegen? Die macht er im Winter/Schnee ja nur noch heftiger kaputt. So, also auf der Loipe, stört er ja nicht.


----------



## fulgaes (7. März 2013)

Phini schrieb:


> Er fährt ja nicht in edn Spuren der Klassikdingsda..



eben doch


----------



## matou (7. März 2013)

na und!?


----------



## amerryl (7. März 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Mit dem MTB????5


entschuldige bitte die doofe Antwort von mir, ich wusste nicht, dass man mit dem MTB
nicht auf der Straße fahren kann/ darf , ich fahr noch nicht so lange Rad. 

@ matou
was meinst du, steigern solche Aktionen die Akzeptanz unseres Sports???


----------



## iceis (7. März 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> vielleicht auf der Straße????



da kannst dann aber genausogut sagen das der langläufer mit inlineskates und langlaufstecken auf der straße fahren soll ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (7. März 2013)

und die Leute die sich aufregen das Biker an stellen fahren wo sie nicht erwünscht sind sollten sich lieber weniger aufregen und mehr darum kümmern das es mehr strecken gibt die nicht für Wanderer gedacht sind sondern eben für Biker, damit jeder seine Wege hat
außerdem...im Gegensatz zu Bikern die auf bereits vorhandenen Waldwegen fahren hab ich schon einige Wanderer mitten im Naturschutzgebiet durch den Jungwald stampfen sehen (da sind z.b. Feuersalamander und seltene Blümchen)....da ist im Vergleich ein Biker auf der Loipe eher lächerlich...


----------



## amerryl (7. März 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> und die Leute die sich aufregen das Biker an stellen fahren wo sie nicht erwünscht sind sollten sich lieber weniger aufregen und mehr darum kümmern das es mehr strecken gibt die nicht für Wanderer gedacht sind sondern eben für Biker, damit jeder seine Wege hat
> ...



kümmerst du dich schon darum???


----------



## matou (7. März 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> ...blub...



Ist es auf der anderen Seite sinnvoll, Loipen auf Hauptwanderstrecken zu platzieren? Geradelt oder gewandert wird nun mal auch im Winter...vielleicht sollten die Langläufer auch einfach etwas entspannter sein und über die paar Unebenheiten drüber gleiten....glaub mir, das funktioniert!


----------



## mech (7. März 2013)

matou schrieb:


> Ist es auf der anderen Seite sinnvoll, Loipen auf Hauptwanderstrecken zu platzieren? Geradelt oder gewandert wird nun mal auch im Winter...vielleicht sollten die Langläufer auch einfach etwas entspannter sein und über die paar Unebenheiten drüber gleiten....glaub mir, das funktioniert!



ist es sinnvoll auf HAUPTwanderstrecken zu biken? 
Im Ernst: Vielleicht wäre da etwas mehr Toleranz und vor allem Verständnis gegenüber anderen Wald- bzw. Wegbenutzern angebracht. Wir Biker fordern das schließlich auch meistens ein.
Ich geh im Winter neben dem biken auch skaten. Und ganz ehrlich: Ich freu mich über eine gescheit präparierte Loipe. Wir haben leider meist keine solchen Wetterbedingungen in unseren Breitengraden, dass die Loipe durch Wanderer bzw. Biker nicht versaut wird - auch in der Skating Spur. Unebenheiten bügel ich dann doch lieber mit den Freeridelatten platt, als mit schlanken Skatingski 
Grüße
mech


----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte die doofe Antwort von mir, ich wusste nicht, dass man mit dem MTB
> nicht auf der Straße fahren kann/ darf , ich fahr noch nicht so lange Rad.


Wenn ich auf der Straße fahren will, nehme ich doch kein MTB dafür, oder?

Wer hat jetzt mehr Recht, der Langläufer, für den im Winter extra eine Loipe angelegt wird oder der Biker, der Sommer wie Winter seine Strecke fahren will? Hauptwanderweg würde ich die Strecke auch nicht nennen, weil sie eben nicht exklusiv für Wanderer oder andere Wegnutzer da ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. März 2013)

Bei der Diskussion setz ich noch einen drauf:

Wenn wir jedem seinen eigenen Weg machen, also dem Wanderer, dem Langlaufskater, dem Langlaufklassiker, dem Biker und irgendwann vielleicht noch dem Schneeschuhwanderer, dann kommt irgendwann mal einer von euch um die Ecke und beschwert sich, dass es zu viele Wege gibt, und das Wild gestört wird.

Da kann ich nur sagen: Gut dass im Sommer nur die Biker und die Wanderer um die Wege streiten sollen/müssen.

Wobei ... derartige Diskussionen gibt es im Pfälzer Wald nicht. Da scheinen die Leute irgendwie relaxter zu sein. Vielleicht werden wir in unserem Gedankengut schon von den Schwaben infiltriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (8. März 2013)

amerryl schrieb:


> kümmerst du dich schon darum???



ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit Wanderern oder Waldbesitzern...im gegenteil...bin ab und zu schon mal dem ein oder anderen begegnet während seiner Waldarbeiten am Wegesrand und die Leute waren bisher immer freundlich....und ich rege mich ja nicht über Wanderer auf, die den gleichen weg benutzen wie wir Biker....komischerweise scheint das immer nur umgekehrt zu sein...darum meinte ich auch das diejenigen die sich darüber aufregen sich da mal ranmachen sollten und nicht immer nur jammern.

und ich glaube nicht das es so viele Biker gibt die im Winter auf Loipen fahren das man da großartig drüber diskutieren muss....würde ich mit meinen Langlaufskiern aufner Loipe nen Biker begegnen dann würde ich ihn halt mal fragen ob das denn sein muss....wäre ich dieser Biker dann kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen das mir da schon einige aufgebrachte Loipen Langläufer die Meinung gegeigt haben und ich somit eh nicht mehr in der Stimmung bin auf dieses "BAD VIBRATIONS-Gebiet des feindes" zu fahren.

die bösen Geschichten wo sich Biker und Wanderer in die haare bekommen kenne ich allerdings nur aus Erzählungen und dem Internet....bin dadrüber heilfroh in einer Gegend zu leben wo es anscheinend eher liebe menschen gibt.
wobei...woher weis ich das die Geschichten und Erzählungen nicht einfach eine art Propaganda sind....das was ich geschrieben habe könnte vielleicht auch nur Propaganda sein ;-)


----------



## matou (8. März 2013)

mech schrieb:


> ist es sinnvoll auf HAUPTwanderstrecken zu biken?


1) Wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt...Hauptverkehrsstrecken trifft es besser, d.h. die Strecken auf denen im Wald so ziemlich alle Fortbewegeungsarten aufeinander treffen.
2) Wenn die Strecke lohnt, ja! Dann eben nur nicht zur HauptwanderZEIT. 


Aber...es wird Frühling!


----------



## ciao heiko (8. März 2013)

Phini schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem mi dem Biker auf der Loipe?
> Kaputt machen tut er sie nicht. Er fährt ja nicht in edn Spuren der Klassikdingsda.



Das hängt natürlich davon ab, wie weich der Schnee ist. Zumeist würde ich sagen das der Schnee so weich ist, das er deutliche Furchen zieht und die Spur und die Skating Spur kaputt macht. Bei einer einzelnen Bikespur mag das nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Bei mehreren Bikespuren ist es schon unangenehm wenn der Skatingski den Furchen folgt. Insbesondere auf Abfahrten, da die Bikespuren sich kreuzen, was beim Skifahren zum verschneiden der Ski führen kann. Es sind nicht alle Loipenbenutzer geübte Skifahrer!



Phini schrieb:


> Und, verglichen mit Wanderern, schadet er der Skatinglopie wesentlich weniger.



Das stimmt. Die tiefen Fussabdrücke der Wander sind ideal um sich die Stöcke abzubrechen. Leider sind diese genauso uneinsichtig.



Phini schrieb:


> Wo soll der arme Biker denn sonst fahren?



Die Anzahl der Langlaufloipen Km ist im Vergleich zur gesamten Weglänge recht gering. 

Es gibt gebahnte Wanderwege. Und in tieferen Lagen gibt es genug Wanderwege, die schneefrei sind oder nur wenig Schnee haben.

Also es gibt für mich keinen Grund auf LL Loipen zu fahren. Die LL Loipen werden mit sehr hohem Aufwand präpariert. Es steht immer wieder auf den Hinweisschilder, das das betreten ohne Ski verboten ist. Inwiefern die natürlich rechtlich haltbar sind weiss ich nicht.

Warum kann man solche Regelungen nicht einfach aktzeptieren und etwas rücksichtsvoller sein?

Bitte doch einfach mal den Sport des anderen ausüben und nicht alles nur durch die Bikerbrille sehen.



ciao heiko


----------



## ciao heiko (8. März 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wer hat jetzt mehr Recht, .. der Sommer wie Winter* seine *Strecke fahren will?



Das hört sich so an, als gäbe es einen privaten Anspruch auf eine Hausstrecke. Kannst du mir das näher erläutern?

ciao heiko


----------



## Phini (8. März 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Bitte doch einfach mal den Sport des anderen ausüben und nicht alles nur durch die Bikerbrille sehen.


Ich fang mal damit an, denn das trifft mich am Stärksten. Wenn auch nicht unbedingt an mich gerichtet, bin ich begeisterter Langläufer im Winter. Sowohl auf der Klassischen Spur, als auch mit Skatingketchnik unterwegs. Von daher, naja, danke.

Was bei meinem kurzen Text falsch rüberkam, ich steh hier nicht auf der Seite des Bikers und verteidige ihn und sage, es sei richtig was er macht. Ich sage nur, es ist nicht falsch, was er tut. Also ist es auch nicht richtig, ihn so fertigzumachen.

Der Biker ist hier in dem Fall mal wieder nicht anerkannt, aber Wandern ist für (fast) Alle O.K. auf der Loipe. Und das ist es nicht - wenn ein Wanderer auf die Loipe darf, darf das ein Biker erst recht.

Ich war dieses Jahr oft mit den Ski oben, aber auch mal mitm Bike. Dass tiefe Spuren bleiben, kann ic nicht bestätigen. Jedenfalls mit meinem Gewicht (ca. 70Kg) nicht.  Die Spuren, die ich da gelassen habe, stören sicher keinen Langläufer, auch die ungeübten nicht. Und selbst wenn es die Ungeübten stört - welcher ungeübte Langläufer fährt denn außerhalb der Spur? Ich hab da noch nicht einen auf Ski hilflos aussehenden Skater gefunden. (Also außer direkt um die Station rum, und da kannste die Loipen eh vergessen)


Dass das Präparieren der Loipe furchtbar aufwendig ist, steht außer Frage. Dass allerdings aufgrund der Biker zusätzlich Arbeit entsteht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich kenne die unsichere Situation da oben im Moment, und habe, als ich mitm Bike oben war, übrigens gezahlt, obwohl ich so n Jahresdings habe, aber irgendwas da auf Biker zu schieben, geh zu weit. Übrigens hab ich den Winter vorher noch nicht zu den Bikern gehört, und trotzdem genauso gedacht.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. März 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an, als gäbe es einen privaten Anspruch auf eine Hausstrecke. Kannst du mir das näher erläutern?


Ich habe das so dargestellt, damit klar wird, dass keiner den alleinigen Anspruch auf einen Weg haben sollte. Natürlich ist es nicht seine private Strecke, genauso wenig wie es die private Strecke der Wanderer oder anderer Wegnutzer ist.


----------



## iTom (9. März 2013)

WaSchG §§ 37 Betreten des Waldes vom 13. Feb. 1989
(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet, ...

Zu was zählen Loipen

Sind Loipen womöglich illegal?


----------



## pgs (9. März 2013)

Ich komme aus der Gegend (Murgtal), wohne aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr dort. Ich kenne es von früher so, dass viele Loipen auf klassichen Forst- / Wanderwegen gespurt werden. Und ich kenne es auch von früher so, dass man dann im Winter eben nicht gewandert oder gefahren ist, und zwar unabhängig von der rechtlichen Lage - zumal die Traildichte in der Gegend wirklich sehr hoch ist. Ganz einfach aus Höflichkeit.
Sozialadäquates Verhalten nennt man sowas wohl.


----------



## iceis (9. März 2013)

also ich war heut im wald mit meinem Hardtail und da machte ich Bekanntschaft mit einem netten Jäger der mir sagte das man allgemein im Winter nicht im Wald unterwegs ist und zwar nicht zu Fuß nicht mit Ski und auch nicht mit dem Bike weil das Wild unnötig aufgeschreckt wird und der Stoffwechsel dieses Wildes so weit runtergefahren ist das es aus der not heraus nen Sprint hinlegt und der dann sogar zum Herzinfarkt führen kann.

das Geräusch seines Quads mit dem er zu den Futterstellen fährt um diese aufzufüllen ist das Wild gewohnt und er meinte das er hinfährt und Futter auffüllt und dann klopft er par mal auf seine Kunststoffverkleidung am Quad und dann kann er zusehn wie das Wild hingeht und Futtert....alle anderen Geräusche würden das Wild nur unnötig verschrecken und das ist ein großes Problem meinte er....wenn die Aktivität im Wald von Radfahrern und/oder Wanderern nicht so hoch sei dann wäre das alles vertretbar aber ich sollte doch lieber bis zum Sommer warten und dann erst in den Wald weil da der Stoffwechsel des Wildes normal ist und nicht auf Winter-Sparmodus.

hab ihn dann gefragt wie es denn aussieht mit Strecke bauen in einem Waldabschnitt wo es keine Probleme gibt mit der Aktivität auf dem MTB im Bezug aufs Wild.

er meinte dann wenn ich einen Wald besitze darf ich da reinbauen was ich will...das stört niemanden.

Ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das man einfach machen kann was man will.
Darauf antwortete er das man nur keine Fremdmaterialien in den wald zimmern darf...solange ich nur Erde und Holz aus dem Wald benutze ist das alles kein Problem.

würde man das so machen sollte es keinerlei Probleme mehr mit Wanderern oder Loipenbenutzern im Winter und auch dem Wild geben.

allerdings kann es doch nicht sein das es so einfach ist
Waldstücke mit Gefälle sind vorhanden (von einem Kumpel)
ich lebe in Bayern Mittelfranken und kenne da nicht die Rechte eines Waldbesitzers weil ich selbst keinen habe.

Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren was ihr dazu meint ob das wirklich so einfach ist wie der Jäger gemeint hat von wegen - kannst bauen was du willst soalnge du materialien aus dem wald benutzt.

weil dann bau ich zusammen mit meinen Kumpels mal ne richtig deftige Line in den Hang


----------



## amerryl (10. März 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Gegend (Murgtal), wohne aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr dort. Ich kenne es von früher so, dass viele Loipen auf klassichen Forst- / Wanderwegen gespurt werden. Und ich kenne es auch von früher so, dass man dann im Winter eben nicht gewandert oder gefahren ist, und zwar unabhängig von der rechtlichen Lage - zumal die Traildichte in der Gegend wirklich sehr hoch ist. Ganz einfach aus Höflichkeit.
> Sozialadäquates Verhalten nennt man sowas wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (10. März 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Sozialadäquates Verhalten nennt man sowas wohl.


Pseudowissenschaftliches Geschwätz nennt man sowas.


----------



## kamikater (10. März 2013)

> das Geräusch seines Quads mit dem er zu den Futterstellen fährt um diese aufzufüllen ist das Wild gewohnt und er meinte das er hinfährt und Futter auffüllt und dann klopft er par mal auf seine Kunststoffverkleidung am Quad und dann kann er zusehn wie das Wild hingeht und Futtert....alle anderen Geräusche würden das Wild nur unnötig verschrecken



Da sag ich nur: Soviel zum Thema Jägerlatein


----------



## Zep2008 (10. März 2013)

an das Geräusch meiner Hope Naben haben sich auch schon alle Tiere gewöhnt, zumindest am Hausberg


----------



## iTom (10. März 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> an das Geräusch meiner Hope Naben haben sich auch schon alle Tiere gewöhnt, zumindest am Hausberg


----------



## iceis (10. März 2013)

ich kanns kaum fassen aber ich hab heute schon wieder ein zusammentreffen mit diesem Jäger gehabt....der Ton war ein anderer....er war aufgeregt das ich nicht auf ihn gehört habe und das bike stehn lasse und sagte ich solle doch wenigstens mal aufnen anderen hügel fahren um die störfaktoren zu verteilen....der witz is aber das er mir gestern noch nach seiner Predigt gesagt hat er kanns mir ja nicht verbieten und dann noch viel spass gewünscht hat und er muss jetzt auch weiter...also das war ein friedliches aufwiedersehe-nwünschen ohne das er drauf bestanden hat ich soll jetzt heim und das bike stehn lassen

bin schon irgendwie ziemlich sauer...der hält mir ne predigt überne stunde und raubt mir meine wertvolle freizeit und am ende kann er ja doch nix ändern...ausserdem bezweifel ich auch sehr sehr aber sowas von sehr stark das sein quad das wild NICHT aufschreckt....der fährt halt einfach mal das 5 fache an km durch den wald kreuz und quer von a nach b als ich in 3 tagen touren....wollte da aber nicht noch mehr holz ins feuer werfen....finds auch erstaunlich das ich innerhalb der letzten 21 jahren noch kein einziges mal dort oben auf sojemanden gestoßen bin....ich mein der fährt da mit seinem quad rum....bikes im wald gibts doch schon viel länger als solche quads...da müsste doch das wild viel eher daran gewohnt sein...wobei mir persönlich wenn ich mal ein par rehe gesehn hab ob zu fuss oder mit dem bike...die reagieren da immer gleich und meistens laufen die schon weg bevor man sie selbst zu gesicht bekommt.

und mal ganz allgemein...jemand der mir erzählt er will das ich das wild nicht störe und er selber mit nem gewehr zu gewissen zeiten dieses jagen geht ist für mich einfach mal sowas von unglaubwürdig und auch irgendwie krank...


----------



## iceis (10. März 2013)

und was ich auch erstaunlich finde...die fussgänger die bei seiner predigt vorbeigelaufen sind hat er halt garnicht drauf angesprochen...ich mein wenn er sich die mühe macht mir was zu erzählen und allen wanderern freie bahn gibt dann kommt das auch sehr seltsam rüber...


----------



## Don Stefano (10. März 2013)

Bist du sicher, dass es ein Jäger war und nicht der Förster?

Der Jäger kann dich mal, beim Förster wär ich da vorsichtiger.


----------



## iceis (10. März 2013)

er sagte zumindest das er Jäger ist und ich hab das auch bestätigt bekommen von anderen Personen....Auf jeden Fall sind viele Sachen die er so erzählt hat sehr widersprüchlich.

mal ganz abgesehen davon ist ein Jäger ja auch öfters mal auf der Jagd.

ich sehe das so
er füllt die Futterstellen im Winter auf damit er dann im Sommer bei einer Jagd auch was zu schießen hat....

Behauptet hat er das er seit Jahren vom Staat aus verpflichtet ist den Wildbestand gering zu halten weil das Gesetz gilt "Wald vor Wild"

und wenn er überzeugter Wildschützer wäre (so hört er sich nämlich an wenn er so Predigt) dann würde er ja auch nicht mit dem Gewehr aufs Wild schießen.

und zur Ruhestörung des Wildes zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad oder sonstwie fällt mir nur ein:
Wild hatte doch mal als Natürlichen feind den Wolf und den Bären und ist mit Sicherheit von Natur aus in der Lage bei jeglichen Geräuschen abzuhauen ohne dabei einen Schock zu erleiden.
Natürlich ist hier auch der unterschied das ich nur vorbeifahre mit meinem Rad und das Wild nicht Jage...somit läuft es doch eh nur einen moment lang weg weil es mich ja gleich nicht mehr hört.

Der größte Witz ist aber es gibt einen Weg der nur von Forstfahrzeugen bzw. Waldbesitzern befahren werden darf...dieser ist aber nur vom Waldrand aus einmal beschildert....man kann ohne weiteres Legal mit dem Rad an einer anderen Stelle in den Wald reinfahren und von oben diesen Forstweg runterfahren...es gibt kein Schild wenn man von oben kommt an diesem Forstweg.

ist doch ein Witz das ganze....


----------



## cännondäler__ (11. März 2013)

Hallo,
nochmal zum Thema "Biken auf der Loipe": Ich finde es schon reichlich unsozial die Klassikspur mit Wanderstiefeln oder dem Bike zu zerstören, den da halten sich häufig Anfänger auf, die einfach auf eine intakte Spur angewiesen sind. Mir selbst macht es auch mehr Spaß, wenn ich es laufen lassen kann ohne jeden Meter auf eventuelle "Krater" scannen zu müssen. Auf der Skatingspur sehe ich das Problem weniger, da mich da Unebenheiten weniger beeinflussen und dort häufig technisch bessere Läufer unterwegs sind. 
Ich kann mir für mich aber nicht vorstellen auf der Skatingspur zu biken, denn dazu müßte die schon eine sehr feste Unterlage haben um in der Ebene oder bergauf voran zu kommen. Außerdem reicht mir das Netz an Winterwanderwegen völlig aus.
Bisher habe ich im Winter nur einmal einen (mir bekannten) Förster beim Biken getroffen. Der war am späten Nachmittag unterwegs zur Jagd und wir trafen uns auf einer der ausgeschilderten Bikestrecken (Forstweg) im tiefen Schnee. Er war zwar etwas überrascht mich da anzutreffen, hat aber akzeptiert, daß ich da fahre, da es ja ein offiziell zugelassener Weg ist. Er hat mich nur gebeten nach Einbruch der Dämmerung die Tiere in Ruhe zu lassen. Naja, das klappt bei mir im Dezember auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit nicht immer, ansonsten respektiere ich das.
cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (11. März 2013)

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob es schlechter für die Umwelt und Tiere ist wenn du mit dem Auto fahren würdest anstatt mit dem Rad....ich mein du störst mit dem Auto die Tiere vielleicht nicht so Stark wie mit dem Rad (angeblich gewöhnen sich z.b. Rehe eher an Motorgeräusche als an knackende Äste), dafür kann es aber sein das du mit dem Auto mal eins über den Haufen fährst und dann sogar noch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer dadurch gefährdet werden könnten.

für Interessenten
"DIE RECHTSLAGE   
WO DARF ICH IN DEUTSCHLAND BIKEN? WAS SAGT DAS GESETZ?"
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage

lebe in Bayern und hab mir das mal durchgelesen und ich konnte da kein Gesetz finden das es mir verbietet auf einer Loipe zu fahren mit dem Fahrrad.
Ich denk das sone Loipe ein Verbotsschlid für Biker braucht...ansonsten wird man da nix machen können außer auf denjenigen einreden.


----------



## iceis (12. März 2013)

DIMB Stellungnahme zur Stellung des Sports im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...ports_im_Bundesnaturschutzgesetz_12022012.pdf

sind nur par kleine AbsÃ¤tze aus der PDF

*"B. Positionen der DIMB
Vor diesem regulatorischen Hintergrund vertreten wir folgende Positionen:
1. Mountainbiken ist Teil des Naturschutzes!
Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz stellt ausdrÃ¼cklich fest, dass der Naturschutz auch der 
Sicherstellung der Erholung in der Natur dient. Erholung in der Natur umfasst ausdrÃ¼cklich sportliche BetÃ¤tigungen, also auch das Mountainbiken. In vielen BundeslÃ¤ndern genieÃt der Sport sogar Verfassungsrang.
Pauschale Verbote und/oder ï¬Ã¤chendeckende EinschrÃ¤nkungen des Mountainbikens, wie z. B. Wegbreitenregelungen, widersprechen den Zielen des Naturschutzes und diskriminieren eine ganze Nutzergruppe. 
2. Mountainbiken ist natur- und landschaftsvertrÃ¤glich!
Mountainbiken erfÃ¼llt alle Voraussetzungen an die Natur- und LandschaftsvertrÃ¤glichkeit einer sportlichen BetÃ¤tigung in der freien Natur nach MaÃgabe der vom des Beirat 
fÃ¼r Umwelt und Sport beim Bundesministerium fÃ¼r Umwelt, Naturschutz und Reaktor-sicherheit beschlossenen fachlichen ErlÃ¤uterung. Alle wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen zudem haben festgestellt, dass bei einer umwelt- und sozialvertrÃ¤glichen 
AusÃ¼bung des Mountainbikens weder WegeschÃ¤den noch Beunruhigungen des Wildes oder StÃ¶rungen anderer Erholungssuchender entstehen. 
Die DIMB steht fÃ¼r eine umwelt- und sozialvertrÃ¤gliche AusÃ¼bung des Mountainbiken auf der Grundlage der allgemein anerkannten DIMB-Trailrules. Die DIMB 
fÃ¶rdert die Fachkompetenz und UmweltsensibilitÃ¤t der mountainbikenden Waldbenutzer."*

mit dem von mir Rot markierten Satz sollte einiges klargestellt sein.


----------



## cännondäler__ (12. März 2013)

Hallo iceis,
da steht halt auch das Wort "sozialverträglich". Ich bezweifle, daß es sozialverträglich sein kann eine Klassikspur zu zerstören, vor allem wenn man daneben auf der Skatingspur wenig bis keinen Schaden anrichtet und somit die Chance hat sich eben doch sozialverträglich zu verhalten. Und wie gesagt, im Zweifel ziehe ich den Winterwanderweg vor.
cännondäler


----------



## iceis (13. März 2013)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Hallo iceis,
> da steht halt auch das Wort "sozialverträglich". Ich bezweifle, daß es sozialverträglich sein kann eine Klassikspur zu zerstören, vor allem wenn man daneben auf der Skatingspur wenig bis keinen Schaden anrichtet und somit die Chance hat sich eben doch sozialverträglich zu verhalten. Und wie gesagt, im Zweifel ziehe ich den Winterwanderweg vor.
> cännondäler



natürlich ist es sozialverträglicher wenn man sich keine Feinde macht indem man eben z.b. mit dem Rad eben nicht auf einer Loipe fährt.
Aber was für den einen noch sozialverträglich ist kann für den anderen eben auch "...ne nummer zu heftig..." sein^^

da werden einige zwangsläufig anecken (gibt ja immer par die aus der reihe tanzen "von beiden seiten")...
und wenn sone Situation zwischen Langlaufskifahrern und Radfahrern so eskaliert
das die sich nur noch die § PARAGRAPHEN § um die Ohren schmeißen
dann hilft halt eben nur ein Verbotsschlid das dem Radfahrer signalisiert "hier darfst du nicht fahren"

genau wie bei der Sache mit dem Jäger...ich fahre ja nicht jeden tag in den Wald,
somit ist z.b. für mich die Sache klar das ich nicht im Unrecht bin.

der Jäger hat aber auch nicht unrecht damit das ich als Radfahrer ein Störfaktor für das Wild bin.

aber verbieten kann er mir das Radfahren nicht....da müsste im Wald schon eine kleine Bikerarme unterwegs sein
und Wanderer im Überfluss damit es zu irgendwelchen verboten für Biker, Wanderer oder Skifahrer kommt.
Abgesehen davon sehe ich eher mehr den Jäger als Störfaktor als den Radfahrer.

was mich aber viel mehr stört als irgendwelche zwischenmenschlichen Zankereien ist die Tatsache
das ich mindestens eine gute handvoll Plastikmüll nach jeder tour aus dem wald schaffe
und das auf einer eher kurzen tour...das ist aber nur die spitze des Eisbergs.

es gibt eine Feuerstelle die anscheinend immer mal wieder benutzt wird
und direkt vor der Feuerstelle ist ein steiler Hang in dem so derartig viele Glassplitter liegen
das man es funkeln sieht aus ca. 10m Entfernung...
da bin ich eines Tages mal Hochgeklettert und hab zwei große Beutel damit gefüllt hat ca. 3 stunden gedauert....
da waren Glasreste von etlichen alkoholischen Getränken und auch einige Plastikflaschen bzw. Verschlusskapseln und auch Dosen und allsowas....


Ist schon sehr Armselig....die Leute die kleine Bonbon und Kaugummipapierchen am Wegesrand fallen lassen
sind da kein Stück besser als die besoffenen die ihre leeren Flaschen den Hang runterfeuern.

muss da grade an einen Urlaub in Sardinien denken....da haben alle die den Strand besuchten jedesmal eine Rießen Plastiktüte voller Plastikmüll wieder mit Heimgenommen....also einheimische sowie auch einige Touristen sammeln dort täglich den müll ein den das Meer anschwemmt (anscheinend alles von diesen fährverkehr) wir haben auch jedes mal ca. 15-30 minuten Müll eingesammelt...wenn man das dorten nicht machen würde dann kommt da mal ganz schnell keiner mehr um da Urlaub zu Machen weil dann ist es kein Sandstrand mehr sondern ein Plastikstrand...und das ist nicht übertrieben da ist Wirlkich soviel müll das vom Meer angeschwemmt wird...das war aber schon 2007 und mit Sicherheit auch schon Jahre zuvor so.

DARÜBER SOLLTEN SICH MAL DIE LEUTE GEDANKEN MACHEN

der Müll bringt mich auf jeden Fall voll auf die 180!


----------



## Fortis76 (13. März 2013)

Da kann ich iceis nur zustimmen. Das die Leute überall ihren Müll hinschmeißen bringt mich auch auf die Palme.
Besonders schlimm ist es natürlich in der Natur, aber auch im Kino oder diese Drecks Zigarettenkippen überall, da könnte ich ausflippen.
So das musste jetzt einfach mal raus.


----------



## schokoei72 (13. März 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> an das Geräusch meiner Hope Naben haben sich auch schon alle Tiere gewöhnt, zumindest am Hausberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (13. März 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Sozialadäquates Verhalten nennt man sowas wohl.



stimme ich zu .. genauso wie es eigentlich keine Problem ist, sich zwischen verschiedenen Nutzergruppen den Wald zu teilen, solange alle Seiten ein wenig Toleranz pflegen ... und der Rest der Vollpfosten in allen Lagern sollen sich halt aufregen, juckt doch niemanden.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist die Diskussion hier eh "ziemlich" bescheuert, da es eh kaum möglich respektive spaßig ist, mit einem MTB in einer Langlaufloipe zu fahren. Das macht vielleicht jemand mal aus einer Not heraus im Frühjahr ein paar hundert Meter, aber bestimmt niemand eine ganze Tour ...


----------

